# YA fiction and your favorites?  (for research)



## Chad Lutzke (Jul 10, 2014)

I've read very little YA fiction (save for the first 2 to 3 Last  Apprentice books, the first Harry Potter, and the first 100 pages of  Twilight...until I couldn't take it anymore), but I feel very  comfortable with writing for the large, general audience that most of  these books cater too.  That being said, I've decided to do some  research in a few of the more tastier titles so I'm asking for any  recommendations.  So far I'm going to grab the first Hunger Games as  well as the first Eragon.  Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Apple Ice (Jul 10, 2014)

Do they have to be fantasy? Eragon is very good. A YA author that comes straight to mind is Ben Brooks and his book "Grow Up" which is a coming of age drugs-fest story, rather than fantasy. Sorry if this isn't much help


----------



## Greimour (Jul 10, 2014)

I think my lines are blurred as to what is Young Adult. Especially with this growing popularity for 'New Adult' which seems to cater to slightly older than Young Adult.

Hunger Games- I liked book 1, book two less... and book three I closed without getting too far in.

Eragon, I read the entire saga. Then I read the first three again just for studying the method used a little more. Such as fight scenes, introductions and so forth.

Divergent I liked but the books following... >.> 

The Golden Compass - and all following books, I liked. Though apparently after the release of the film to that same book, all enthusiasm for the film and books died instantly. *Shrugs* Guess it is good I didn't watch the film until after I read the entire series. 'His Dark Materials' Phillip Pullman

Rick Riordan(author rather than book title) is pretty good, depending on what you like to read - those who have watched Percy Jackson and the lightning thief will know what his stories are about.

The book Thief - Markus Zusak - I thoroughly enjoyed personally. Heard it was made into a film, or going to be.. I have no intention of watching. I have no intention of having yet anther book ruined by film adaptation.

I have 3 books on my 'to read list' but only one is YA I think - which is Throne of Glass by Sarah J Maas. 

I have no idea why I think I might like this book, I was just looking for something I haven't read and as I'd given up my search I just found my self oddly drawn to it. A good feeling? A sixth sense? I don't know... but I will find out if the feeling was right or wrong once I have read it. But before that, I have other books higher up on the reading list. Such as 'Chase' by this forums very own Terry D.


----------



## A_Jones (Jul 11, 2014)

OHhhhhhhhhhhhKAaaaaaaaaaaay!  *cracks nuckles*

If you are going to read YA I would recommend the following authors as they are masters of their fields.

Diana Wynne Jones: there is a reason I named my first born after her, (Kimi Diana Wynne Jones) She is the mistress of YA fantasy, the goddess of the unnatural formula.  She literally wrote the book on how to navigate 'fantasy land"  Her most well known work of art: _Howels Moving Castle _has been made into a motion picture by Hayao Miyazaki (thought they both have completely different endings)  and her _Chronicles Of Crestomancy _are just lovely!  A must read author ffor YA!

Neil Gaiman:  The author of many well known books including: _Coraline, The Graveyard Book, American Gods _and other works including the graphic novel _Sandman_ and various _Doctor Who_ episodes. 

Rick Riordan:  The author of the _Percy Jackson_ novels puts more than just adventure in his ya fantasies, he puts education.  His books play with the historical gods of old in ways that would thrill any child, in my opinion. 

Brandon Mull:  A rising king of ya fantasy, Brandon Mull's debut series _Fablehaven _was too good to put down!  He has since written another adventure series calle _the Beyonders _and is currently working on his _Five Kingdoms _books.

Garth Nix:  Though we havn't heard from him in a while, Garth Nix is responsible for the bewitching _Abhorson _series as well as _The Dark Tower _series and _The Keys To the Kingdom _series.  His latest work was a stand alone ya sci-fi novel called _A Confusion of Princes. _

Scott Westerfeld: A wonderful writer, his books tend to sway toward the post apocolyptic side, with emphisis on the human condition and government sway.  They are wonderful YA novels showing the struggle of teens who have yet to find their place in a world of chaos.  His series' include _ Uglies, Peeps, _and _Leviathan.

_Tamora Pierce: Geared more toward the girl gender, Tamora Pierces work discusses the helpless feelings that fill the hearts of young women, and gender diversity issues.  Her heroins always descover the strength within them and end up shinging brighter than many of the men ever could.  If you find yourself in search of a girl power novel, look no further.  Her many series include: _The Song of the Lioness, The Circle of Magic, Wild Magic, _and so many more.

Angie Sage: _Septimus Heap _was the seventh son of of the seventh son.  All wizards.  All ordinary.  But this book series is all about how anyone, the least bit interesting, can become extraordinary.  Book one is called _Magyk_ 

I could go on and on and on and on and on... but I dont have the time.  Enjoy your new book list!!


----------



## JimJanuary (Jul 16, 2014)

I grew up with Harry Potter, but I haven't really read YA since. 
I've had some friends force John Green on me (and half of the internet's reading population) - I found _The Fault in Our Stars_ to be a little overrated and it felt like 'emotional bait' throughout. That being said I just read _Looking for Alaska, _which I actually enjoyed. So I dunno if you're looking for general teenage fiction or fantasy stuff, but John Green is a pretty big name in YA fiction (I think).


----------



## Ari (Jul 16, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> OHhhhhhhhhhhhKAaaaaaaaaaaay!  *cracks nuckles*
> 
> If you are going to read YA I would recommend the following authors as they are masters of their fields.


^ This



> Diana Wynne Jones: there is a reason I named my first born after her, (Kimi Diana Wynne Jones) She is the mistress of YA fantasy, the goddess of the unnatural formula. She literally wrote the book on how to navigate 'fantasy land" Her most well known work of art: _Howels Moving Castle _has been made into a motion picture by Hayao Miyazaki (thought they both have completely different endings) and her _Chronicles Of Crestomancy _are just lovely! A must read author ffor YA!


^ This (Except that it's "Howl's Moving Castle") (and "Chrestomanci")



> Neil Gaiman: The author of many well known books including: _Coraline, The Graveyard Book, American Gods _and other works including the graphic novel _Sandman_ and various _Doctor Who_ episodes.


^ This



> Garth Nix: Though we havn't heard from him in a while, Garth Nix is responsible for the bewitching _Abhorson _series as well as _The Dark Tower _series and _The Keys To the Kingdom _series. His latest work was a stand alone ya sci-fi novel called _A Confusion of Princes. _


^ This


> Tamora Pierce: Geared more toward the girl gender, Tamora Pierces work discusses the helpless feelings that fill the hearts of young women, and gender diversity issues. Her heroins always descover the strength within them and end up shinging brighter than many of the men ever could. If you find yourself in search of a girl power novel, look no further. Her many series include: _The Song of the Lioness, The Circle of Magic, Wild Magic, _and so many more.


^ This. 

In addition...
*The Dark is Rising* series - Susan Cooper
*King of Shadows* - Susan Cooper (my favourite of hers)

*Wind on Fire* trilogy - William Nicholson

Everything by David Almond, but especially *Kit's Wilderness* and *Heaven Eyes*. And *Skellig*. 

*The Thief Lord* - Cornelia Funke
*Inkheart* - Cornelia Funke

*Alyzon Whitestarr* - Isobelle Carmody

If the *Daughter of Smoke and Bone* trilogy is YA, then that too... 

And now you are YA'd to death. 
It was, I think, rather a dangerous question to ask.


----------



## Shaudawn (Jul 16, 2014)

I enjoy a lot of YA fiction, though I think the lines can blur, naturally.  I'd like to suggest _The Search for WandLa_ by Tony DiTerlizzi.  Excellent example of worldbuilding.  

Also, many of Brandon Sanderson's books might fit into that fuzzy place, _Alcatraz Versus the Evil Librarians_, the _Mistborn Trilogy_, _Steelheart_, and _The Rithmatist_  are some recent ones my family and I have enjoyed...again great  worldbuilding.  The protagonists tend to be younger characters, too,  which I think appeals to the YA audience along with the consistent and  elaborate worlds he creates.


----------



## Chad Lutzke (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you so very much for your input and extremely thorough lists.  I'm surprised nobody mentioned Joseph Delaney Last Apprentice/Spook's Apprentice series.  Excellent YA horror fiction.  Thanks again!  I have tons to research now!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 18, 2014)

My favorite when I was in high school was this LGBT YA author Julie Anne Peters. Those books really helped me with my identity.I couldn't tell you if they were actually well written cause it's been a while, but they seemed amazing at the time.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 18, 2014)

Chad Lutzke said:


> Thank you so very much for your input and extremely thorough lists.  I'm surprised nobody mentioned Joseph Delaney Last Apprentice/Spook's Apprentice series.  Excellent YA horror fiction.  Thanks again!  I have tons to research now!



I read Spooks Apprentice; still got it somewhere. Didn't _overly_ enjoy it but it was worth the read. Not really my kind of read if I am honest, but if you liked it then you should try the Septimus Heap series by Angie Sage. That's also Seventh son of a Seventh son main character... I have only read the first two of the series though- I always meant to continue reading the following books but never got around to purchasing them.


----------



## A_Jones (Jul 18, 2014)

Youd better hurry she is coming out with a sequel series this fall.


----------



## TKent (Jul 18, 2014)

Here are some of my recent favorites:

- The Perks of Being a Wallflower
- Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children
- The Hunger Games (I loved all three)

(but I have to admit, I read and enjoyed all of the Twilight books... so shoot me)


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 18, 2014)

I also enjoyed The Perks of Being a Wallflower and The Hunger Games (I don't care what anybody says about these books!).


----------

